# My LTC letter any advice.



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I have riten this short but to the point letter that I am going to turn over when I apply for my LTC what do y'all think? any advice?

11/24/2010​ License To Carry​ My name is EMTFORHIRE. I would like to apply for a License to carry so as to help strengthen my appeal when applying to get a job in law enforcement, also for target practice, competition, protection in my home, and all Lawful Purposes. Currently I have applied for a possition as an Auxiliary Police officer, and I plan on getting a job as a campus Police Officer after I receive my LTC so as to better my chances, and my resume for future applications to local Police departments. Many campus Police Departments require an applicant to already be in possession of an LTC. I thank you for your time and Consideration. 
EMTFORHIRE
Phone- *** *** ****

Email- [email protected]


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Good luck sounds ok to me, but I didnt know you had to write a letter now to get an LTC. I thought this was straight to the point:

A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, *the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.*

Oh wait I forgot we live in штат Массачусетс, again good luck.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I live in Newton and they require a letter. 
"A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, *the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.*

Oh wait I forgot we live in штат Массачусетс, again good luck."
ill throw that in to my list of reasons that I should have an LTC see how it goes over lol.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

штат Массачусетс

Whats that??


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I hope you used spell check before you sent that letter in. Too many "ands" in my opinion


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Javert said:


> штат Массачусетс
> 
> Whats that??


That was the Russian translation I got when I typed in Massachusetts.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Ha-ha I hadn't proof read it yet just threw it up for opinions on content. 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Another thing, use your real name not emtforhire:smug:


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

TopCop24 said:


> Another thing, use your real name not emtforhire:smug:


ha-ha thats pretty good advice ill throw that in there with jettsixx's advice.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> My name is _ASSASIN_FORHIRE. I would like to apply for a License to carry so as to help strengthen my appeal _to potential clients who want someone whacked_ also for target practice*(on live targets)*, competition, protection in my home, and all Lawful _& Unlawful purposes_. Currently I have applied for a possition as an Auxiliary Police officer, and I plan on getting a job as a campus Police Officer after I receive my LTC so as to better my chances, and my resume for future applications to local Police departments. Many campus Police Departments require an applicant to already be in possession of an LTC. I thank you for your time and Consideration.
> _ASSASIN_FORHIRE
> Phone- *** *** ****


I like it. But don't stop at getting a Class A, Demand a Machinegun permit.:redcarded:


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

ha-ha I didnt want to be to honest about my intentions. I mean we are talking about newton not framingham.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The very fact the Newton chief requires you to write a letter is horseshit..."Please sir, please, pretty please, allow me to exercise a constituitonal right..."

We as the police need to get the f*ck out of the firearms permitting business. We're supposed to respect every aspect of the Bill of Rights as incorporated to states except this one...writing a letter for this is no different than them making you right a letter to them asking them to please repsect your right to an attorney during an interrogation that in the end may or may not be good enough.

Walk into the chief's office at Newton PD and beg him to allow you to exercise your right to freedom of redress and then tell him his letter requirement is bullshit. You probably won't get your permit, but you'll at least have your dignity.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> I like it. But don't stop at getting a Class A, Demand a Machinegun permit.:redcarded:


From what I heard, they used to be pretty easy to get in Framingham if you knew the right people! :wink_smile: lol


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup that is true Eagle, however my departmnet is still very good about issuing LTC. Our licensing authority tends not to break your balls, but if you aren't suitable then it is what it is. I have seen an app or two get denied for good cause, but interestinlgly enough when they appealed in court they were still able to get licensed. Some of these folks have no business being a gun owner simply based on my personal knowledge of who they are, but I guess we will just have to wait for the "accident" to happen.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Yup that is true Eagle, however my departmnet is still very good about issuing LTC. Our licensing authority tends not to break your balls, but if you aren't suitable then it is what it is. I have seen an app or two get denied for good cause, but interestinlgly enough when they appealed in court they were still able to get licensed. Some of these folks have no business being a gun owner simply based on my personal knowledge of who they are, but I guess we will just have to wait for the "accident" to happen.


I know your department is good about it and took care of that little hiccup. It was unfortunate but I just had to bust a little balls! :tounge_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> I know your department is good about it and took care of that little hiccup. It was unfortunate but I just had to bust a little balls! :tounge_smile:


What the most unfortunate thing was, is that the civilian employee responsible is trully a good person. Never would have epected it from her. Close to 20 years with out department. A real waste.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The very fact the Newton chief requires you to write a letter is horseshit..."Please sir, please, pretty please, allow me to exercise a constituitonal right..."


He likes to hold your balls in his hand so he can jerk off to them. Plain and simple...


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> He likes to hold your balls in his hand so he can jerk off to them. Plain and simple...


That's just not cool.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

So is my town the only one that requires two writing letters of reference from non-family?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

No I have to bring those as well.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Nope.


Haha! I got that, thanks....


----------

